# The Best BMW Bicycles on eBay right now



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Seems like an odd topic, but I was searching eBay for some bike parts and came across some of BMW***8217;s two-wheeled, pedal powered creations. Fall is right around the corner and some nice riding temps are on the way. A new, or lightly used, BMW bike could be the perfect way for a fan of the German automaker to get out on the road or trails. Sure, some of the bikes are a bit quirky and expensive, but hey, it***8217;s German engineering. Have a look at some of the interesting bikes available. Click on the pics to check out the auction.

*Austin Yellow BMW M Cruise Bike*

Hydro-formed aluminum frame covered in Austin Yellow paint. Buy it because it matches you M and/or to cruise the streets and trails. This one is pretty rare, with only 134 produced. Maybe a spot on the wall would show it of nicely. $1550 takes it.



*BMW Q6.S XTR Mountainbike MTB*

Definitely one of the quirky ones. Want a different mountain bike than everyone else? This one is definitely different, sporting BMW***8217;s telelever front end. You also get a solid Shimano XTR group. Straight out of Germany for US $2,243.73.



*BMW MINI Fold-up Bicycle Matt Black Aluminum 20'' *

When folded, the MINI Folding Bike fits into the boot of almost every vehicle - and most definitely into the MINI. Great city bike! $934.



*BMW M Power Carbon Racing Bicycle 54cm*

Who doesn't like carbon? This road bike has a lot of it and Shimano Ultegra components. The starting price of $1850 isn't bad for a full carbon bike, especially with an M badge.



*BMW Kidsbike 14***8221; Balance Push Kid Bike 2014*

One for the kids. A stylish alternative to the Strider push bikes and this one converts to a pedal bike when needed. A bike your kid can grow with. $461.50.



*BMW High Tech MTB Mountainbike XT*

Another quirky pedal driven creation from BMW. This one has the tele-lever front end and XT components. $1635.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes the bike matching colors to the car would be pretty nifty on the bike rack.


----------

